# صيانة معروفة



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما المقصود بصيانة معروفة في الجملة التالية
ومن المأثور في بيان آداب القاضي : "وأما آداب القاضي فأن يكون ذا ديانة مشهورة وسيرة مشكورة وصيانة معروفة
من كتاب تحرير الأحكام في تدبير أهل الإسلام لبدر الدين بن جماعة"
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Mejeed

هو أن يكون معروفا لدى الآخرين بكونه صائنا لنفسه عن ارتكاب ما لا يليق بحاله من الذنوب والمكروهات.
والله العالم.


----------

